# Callaway Aqua Dry Trolley Bag



## Bellante (May 5, 2016)

Eighteen months ago I made the mistake of buying a Callaway Aqua Dry Trolley bag. First mistake definitely my fault, I bought it off the internet without seeing it in the flesh, if I had I  certainly would not have wasted my money. All motif's and wording are quite thick stuck on plastic, catch them just slightly on the door of your locker and they just tear off along with the backing material. In addition the rain cover is both far too small and complicated to fit in the rain before getting soaked. Both cases lets just say poor design. Next, basically the quality and manufacture is rubbish. Six months old and the first plastic zip puller snapped off, two months later the second one snapped, five months later and now out of guarantee, one of the zips itself fell apart. Since then the lining of the so called thermal pocket has disintegrated, another zip puller snapped and now the stitching on one of the long seems has come apart. And all this for as little as Â£150. Callaway Aqua Dry Trolley bag? Complete rip off.


----------



## Robster59 (May 5, 2016)

Have you contacted Callaway about this at all?  I would have gone back after the first, and certainly the second.


----------



## bigslice (May 5, 2016)

Ive one n its fine, actually its a ronseal bag


----------



## Hobbit (May 7, 2016)

That's pants. I've reached the point where I'm hoping my 5 year old Cobra cart bag disintegrates. Unfortunately it is the hob nob of the golf bag world... It's so tough I'm sure it has tattoos.


----------



## Doh (May 10, 2016)

Bellante said:



			Eighteen months ago I made the mistake of buying a Callaway Aqua Dry Trolley bag. First mistake definitely my fault, I bought it off the internet without seeing it in the flesh, if I had I  certainly would not have wasted my money. All motif's and wording are quite thick stuck on plastic, catch them just slightly on the door of your locker and they just tear off along with the backing material. In addition the rain cover is both far too small and complicated to fit in the rain before getting soaked. Both cases lets just say poor design. Next, basically the quality and manufacture is rubbish. Six months old and the first plastic zip puller snapped off, two months later the second one snapped, five months later and now out of guarantee, one of the zips itself fell apart. Since then the lining of the so called thermal pocket has disintegrated, another zip puller snapped and now the stitching on one of the long seems has come apart. And all this
for as little as Â£150. Callaway Aqua Dry Trolley bag? Complete rip off.
		
Click to expand...




Are you sure it's genuine, not like Callaway to make rubbish.


----------

